# Lake Sakakawea fishing report



## jonP (Dec 12, 2002)

Computer's been down for what seems forever and its good to be back on nodak.I'd like to see this forum pick up as I know this site supports outdoorsmen and doesnt want to sell it out.Keep up the good work guys!

Here is my report:

Fished the Stienke Flats early and late this week. Looks like I didn't miss anything on Wedsday with the weather. early and late in the day we fished very shallow, in 3-4 ft of water. Get out there early as it can get crowded at times. Slip bobbers with leeches have worked best for us althogh we have gotten them on jigs. About 2 hours after sunup we move to deeper water, running bottom bouncers/lindys with crawlers. We had no intention of cleaning fish this week so they all got to swim to be caught another day. My guess is we boated 25-30. I hear its going to be windy this weekend, be careful everyone!


----------



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

Did you get out on the big lake on Saturday? I didn't even attempt with the wind.


----------



## jonP (Dec 12, 2002)

Nope, not me.Got out on Sunday for a few hours and did very well though.


----------

